# Bandit has Giardia...you have to hear what his daycare said..



## debbiecoyne (Jan 19, 2011)

*Bandit (4.5 months old) was feeling under the weather on Thursday then on Friday morning we wake up to a kitchen full of diarrhea. I called the vet and they took him right in. He was diagnoised with Giardia. They kept him for part of the day to get him hydrated. He is home and doing well, he has two medications and a bland diet. I called the Doggy Daycare to let them know..now comes for the reply I could not believe. The women said that another Shepherd in his playgroup had Giardia and now that 2 dogs have reported with it they are going to have to take precations. I am so angry that they did not let me or the other pet owners know that a dog had this illness. I am going to the Daycare today and it will NOT be pretty. Has anyone one else had a situation like this? Bandit will not be going back that is for sure.*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not at daycare, but I was going to a puppy class and apparently a couple of the puppies in class came down with a really nasty nasty bug, they told no one..I was not happy..They should ATLEAST tell their clients and let them decide whether to continue or not.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes giardia is contagious..especially for puppies. Adults ususally have strong enough immune systems to not contract it. Be aware that people can get it to so be sure you wash up after any contact with him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would kind of expect that if I sent my dog to what is basically a school type setting for dogs, that they would pick up all sorts of things like giardia, coccidia, etc.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree with the above...a big part of why I don't do "daycare" type things. It works for some people and some dogs, and I think it's a great concept. But it's like sending a kid to school that's never been in daycare. That first year they bring home every cold and flu that goes through the class.

I personally don't want a pup dragging home every dog virus known to man because I've got other dogs here, so I don't send them to daycare.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also agree with Jean, just like school-germs get spread around and pups that young are very likely to get something when they are exposed to so many dogs. 
I wouldn't blame the daycare, they probably take as many precautions as possible to keep the facility clean. And when it hits, it hits fast!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I had that happen at daycare but I was told. When I picked up Max I was told that another dog had some kind of respitory infection. They dog had been to the vet and was under meds but they wanted me to know max was exposed. He never did get it thank goodness.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Anytime you have a setting for multiple dogs, from multiple homes.....you run the risk of your dog contracting something.....
All a facility can possibly do, is keep their establishment clean...and make sure that the dogs that frequent the facility be up to date on vaccines....everything else is left up to chance.
*The chance that someones dog (or your own) may spread an illness to one another*.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

My previous GSD puppy had Giardia. He was on medication for about a week and it cleared it right up. I don't remember if it's giardia or coccidia, but one (or both?) require you to bathe the dog at the start and end of treatment, or else they risk re-infecting themselves when the lick themselves.

It sucks, but Bandit will get better!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

When you take your dog to daycare, you have to accept certain risks that go along with them being exposed to lots of different dogs all the time. One of those risks is increased exposure to contagious viruses, diseases and parasites. No matter what a daycare does, there will be outbreaks of the common contagious stuff such as giardia, kennel cough and fleas. Those things are not entirely preventable when you have dogs meeting up at a common place from all over town every day. If that bothers you, you might want to reconsider the whole daycare thing. Your 4 month old puppy would probably be better off spending the bulk of his "fun time" with you being instead of being part of a pack dogs anyway.


----------



## North (11 mo ago)

I know this is an old post but:

This happened to North (just turned 10 months old) 2 weeks ago and they knew and didn't say anything. She had explosive diarrhea all night. And to the vet the very next day. 

I was like what the ****? You knew and didn't do a mass email blast to remind people to leave dogs with diarrhea home and to get checked by vet!?! You didn't change water more frequently? You didn't bring on an extra person for a week or two to make sure you're cleaning up messes ASAP? 

Totally understand it's going to happen bc sometimes symptoms don't show, but what pissed me off was the after care knowing there was an outbreak. 

Anyway, totally agree with you and a decade later, your post made me feel better.

Pam & North


----------

